# Evoque Collected :-)



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Evoque Ordered 

Just ordered my Evoque today either fuji white or oakney grey can't decided until build time.just having a basic Pure TD4 with tech pack.about the limit of my budget with the fixed price they gave me for my freelander2.best thing is they have told me 99% i will get it for 1st sept.thanks to Marshall's at Peterborough who have looked after me well for the last 4 years. 

TT is staying though.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Is that an existing order slot as 1st September seems optimistic given what I've read on babyrr!! Nice choice tho have been looking at these myself, love the look of them


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

They told me they had spare slot's for september other dealer's were quoting me oct/nov.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Glad to hear your keeping the TT. Liking the white myself.....

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Going grey at the moment not sure on white cars need to see both side by side.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

fabulous car! I wanted one so much, if only it was bigger, ended up with an X5 to replace the freelander in the end....


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

What does the Tech pack get you? The only one I would have gone for was the Dynamic as I loved the aluminium style front and rear trims, as well as the LED running lights. It was just too overpriced for the spec and I found the interior 
claustrophobic. It's still one of the most radically design and striking cars on the road, but as my son puts it, "it looks like an elephant sat on a Range Rover Sport" :lol:

My mrs ended up getting a Tiguan, which I've already started to make a few "changes" on.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Naresh said:


> My mrs ended up getting a Tiguan, which I've already started to make a few "changes" on.


haha.... pleased to see no change there then.... :lol:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

love the Evoque


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice! Really like the Evoques. Don't forget to put some pics up when you get it


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Will do the wait is killing me .i want it now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I like the Evoque but not the image that goes with it. I'd take the Subaru XV instead. Proven engine, bullet-proof mechanicals and not a lipstick in sight.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice Barton, I personally would go for the grey, but that's me, I bet sept 1st seems a long way away,


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes Dave Orkney Grey has been ordered now just the long wait even if it show in september, some people on evoque forum are being told december depends on dealer allocation,i had one for the day last saturday didn't want to give it back.how was your ride in the xc60 ?

Ian.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Got my build date today 31st August can't wait.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

barton TT said:


> Got my build date today 31st August can't wait.


Excellent!  Bet these next few weeks will go slowwwww while your patiently waiting


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Good news for you Ian


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

My Little baby gets born tomorrow can't wait for delivery day now :mrgreen: .


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

Ideal combi! Congrats. I have my disco3 and now also the TT. Couldn't be happier. I'm wondering though which one will be teh most demanding in maintenace. My Disco 3 is not know to be the most reliable, but when it runs fine it's just teh perfect beast. Takes you every where you want to go.

the TT is for fun obviously....


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Landrover has always been my main car can't fault my current freelander2 but on to smaller and better now  the TT as you say is just the fun car.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't forget the photos Ian


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Will do Dave once it arrives hopefully pick up 15th sept.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Just another 2 weeks , it will soon be here


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Did you pick it upto day Ian?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

No Dave monday 12pm only come in late friday so to late to PDI it.can't wait will post pics monday night if i find time.hows the Volvo ?


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

barton TT said:


> No Dave monday 12pm only come in late friday so to late to PDI it.can't wait will post pics monday night if i find time.hows the Volvo ?


Bet you can't wait. I love these cars. They look really cool.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

She,s running fine Ian, very comfortable as well , pleased I bought her plus I am averaging 37 mpg not bad for a 2.4 lt


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice one Dave glad the Volvo is working out,only one more sleepless night for me to go.shame I'm not off all week to enjoy the evoque.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

my customer had one for 2 days and sold it as it was dangerous! pulling out of junctions and from roundabouts she said the Evoque didnt accelerate like normal cars ( she has owned most supercars R8 V10 , 911 turbos etc) she didnt mean it in a performance way just found it didnt go when she wanted and said it was an accident waiting to happen.
Pressing the throttle to pull out the car was delayed and very slow, hope you dont have this problem, maybe it was a problem with her car ?
I do like the look of them but lack of space in the Evoque would be an issue for me.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I've drove quite a few of these over the last 6 month I did find the auto was a little slow on pulling away but the manual which I'm getting didn't seem to have any lag.time will tell only 1 more sleep now


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Ah i see, we hope it goes smoothly and your enjoy your new ride!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

vwcheung said:


> my customer had one for 2 days and sold it as it was dangerous! pulling out of junctions and from roundabouts she said the Evoque didnt accelerate like normal cars ( she has owned most supercars R8 V10 , 911 turbos etc) she didnt mean it in a performance way just found it didnt go when she wanted and said it was an accident waiting to happen.
> Pressing the throttle to pull out the car was delayed and very slow, hope you dont have this problem, maybe it was a problem with her car ?
> I do like the look of them but lack of space in the Evoque would be an issue for me.


Funny you should say that Vince, my brother-in-law bought one of these a couple of weeks ago and mentioned the same thing. I've not had a drive yet but I think it would concern me a little too!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Reading the evoque forum the new software on the new my13 range seems to have solved this problem as said it was a issue on autos only.well my wait is nearly over will report back later.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

barton TT said:


> Reading the evoque forum the new software on the new my13 range seems to have solved this problem as said it was a issue on autos only.well my wait is nearly over will report back later.


Morning. Have a great day mate.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks m8. Might have to drive the long way home.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't forget the photos Ian, good luck


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

A Few more shot's of my baby.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Very smart in that colour! - enjoy!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice Ian, what are your first thoughts on the car


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

First thoughts are what a fantastic car knocks spots of my freelander.drive home was great.interior is fab and the sound system is out of this world.still loads to find out though need to drive it more but back to work tomorrow in my citroen van.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Fantastic mate. Looks great.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I've seen far too many of them in white and burgundy - almost to the point of a cliche. Your choice of colour is excellent; the car looks much better in understated hues. You obviously have good taste.

It's a nice car. Enjoy.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Mark Davies said:


> I've seen far too many of them in white and burgundy - almost to the point of a cliche. Your choice of colour is excellent; the car looks much better in understated hues. You obviously have good taste.
> 
> It's a nice car. Enjoy.


Thanks really glad i choose this colour at first i was going to have white but after seeing orkney know this was the colour for me.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

needs lowering :wink:

very nice


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> needs lowering :wink:
> 
> very nice


And a remap must book it in at APS. :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

barton TT said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > needs lowering :wink:
> ...


 :lol: 
APS might well do it for you if it's possible! They've done a few Land Rovers and Range Rovers IIRC 

Looks great in that colour - first one I've seen I think.

I'll mention to my BiL about the new software - maybe he can get it updated if it really is a problem. Cheers for the heads-up


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> > my customer had one for 2 days and sold it as it was dangerous! pulling out of junctions and from roundabouts she said the Evoque didnt accelerate like normal cars ( she has owned most supercars R8 V10 , 911 turbos etc) she didnt mean it in a performance way just found it didnt go when she wanted and said it was an accident waiting to happen.
> ...


Was that on a full Auto or a semi-auto type arrangement? My wife's old 2008 Civic had an "I-Shift" gearbox that used to do the same thing and, as mentioned, always seemed to be in the wrong gear especially in cruicial places like roundabouts! 

That said, a manual would not have that same problem.

Good choice on colour too, they're becoming too common in white now and that particular shade of grey is stunning. A bit of lowering and some larger wheels, and you've got yourself a tasty little motor! 8)

One question though - what are you using the iphone for as it clutters up the interior ever so slightly. I'm guessing you have the tech pack with bluetooth?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Naresh said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > vwcheung said:
> ...


Yes Naresh i have the full tech pack.as for the iphone i just like them in a holder no real reason but i understand what you are saying,its just easy to charge that way as well.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know you, but I know I don't like you. :lol:

Stunning car buddy. There''s a black and white one having a body kit fitted at my friends bodyshop. Personally, I don't think it needs one. Think they're perfect without.

Enjoy.


----------

